# I guess she told me!!! C&C welcome



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

You have bored me...


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnson is not amused.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

SILENCE!!! I keeeeeel you!


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright, alright, enough funny business.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

HAHAHA...glad I'm not his pet


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Say that to my face!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I'll say it....let's go...I will take you to the carpet...


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sorry! I didn't mean it! *hides*


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

I can has bone toy?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 13, 2011)

Seriously...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh ok....S'all good


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

But be warned.....do it again and you get....















NINJA KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm, ninja kitty snacks, my favorite!


----------



## ayeelkay (Jan 13, 2011)

i eat weeeener dogs for breffast


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 13, 2011)

Our Cricket.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 13, 2011)

Hurr Durr Derp Derp Derp





I can hazzz?



Okay! by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## stroker (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## deebert (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL lyonsroar! :lmao:

F my life (Yoshi)





Rawwwwrrrr!!! (Cody)





I swear, it wasn't me! (Yoshi again)


----------



## kiddmaff5646 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's my two boys.. father and son "Capone & Kyza" Daddy's on the left


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

Stop Taking my picture FOOL


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

I BITE YOU!!!!! COME HERE!!!!!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

HOLY S&@T!!! We'z be gettin eaten up in this b**ch!


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

HEHEHEHEHE Fishy funny! 


LOOK INTO MY MOUTH!!!!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't want to look at it....yet I can't look away.....EWWWWW


----------



## Restomage (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 13, 2011)

Holy crap!





Alternatively: mmm, tasty.
sicko cat


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

What you looking at Fool!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 13, 2011)

Did ya say something?




Merlin by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Carnesd (Jan 13, 2011)

Yessss,  Git my good side!







Now I joke I joke!!


----------



## Danelady (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, you look familiar...


----------



## mrpink (Jan 13, 2011)

Please.  Make this thread stop.













p!nK


----------



## pgriz (Jan 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Please. Make this thread stop.


 
Why?  It's pretty funny.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Please. Make this thread stop.


 


 NINJA KITTY ATTACKS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrpink (Jan 13, 2011)

pgriz said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Please. Make this thread stop.
> ...



Show me the funny part.









p!nK


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > mrpink said:
> ...


 





Party pooper


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2011)

get lost...... i'm not impressed.....


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am so stoned right now...I have no idea what's going on


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at that cat...thinks he's Domo....he wishes he could be that cool...


----------



## Karri (Jan 13, 2011)

I think this is hilarious!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2011)

Now you pissed me off..........(no dogs were hurt in the making of this image)


----------



## lordfly (Jan 13, 2011)

Percival James Kittenboots is amused by this thread, and has decided it shall continue forthwith.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am gonna drink until he looks like Domo...ugh...I am going to be wasted...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't touch that kitty....I'm watching you....


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you really making me sit here in flowers.......seriously, this is just embarrassing!!!!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 13, 2011)

I need a drink to deal with this thread...




Good Night by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 13, 2011)

Papa is that you???


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2011)

​Sometimes........ I don't know why, but sometimes I just get sad.  I guess, she told me.​


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

PLEASE let this thread continue!!! I give you permission to continue!!!!


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

Did someone call a ref!?????


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

Want the bird...must eat the bird...gotta have the bird....


----------



## MissCream (Jan 14, 2011)

Want the cat...must eat the cat...gotta have the cat....  OOOH A SQUIRREL!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 14, 2011)

lemme show you all what i got..... NOT!!


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it dead?


----------



## stepollard1 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is absolute genious, love it love it love it


----------



## FemFugler (Jan 14, 2011)

Haha... i love this thread.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gooooooooood morning TPF!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 14, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Gooooooooood morning TPF!!!


 Back at cha.....


----------



## jaymac (Jan 14, 2011)

But I don't want to get up yet






Please can't we sleep 






Ok fine, but I don't do mornings


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

Too......much.......CAFFEINE!!!!!!!


----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 14, 2011)

mmm, pass me a cup of that coffee. Black, please.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Content smiling turtle:


----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Well _he_ clearly had his morning caffeine.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mmmmm...turtle soup....*DROOL*


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

Now I think it's dead...






Disclaimer: This kitten is very much alive...it was just REALLY hot that day


----------



## kundalini (Jan 14, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Mmmmm...turtle soup....*DROOL*


:shock:





 







Thus the term...... frightened turtle..... or in Costanza's case, "shrinkage".​


----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 14, 2011)

Ew. I hate bugs.


----------



## jcrob33 (Jan 14, 2011)

Snow?


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 14, 2011)

Time for an afternoon nap...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I will read a book...


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 14, 2011)

All done with nap time...I can haz a bath now??


----------



## Bram (Jan 14, 2011)

This made me LOL


----------



## vtf (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not coming over there





mememememememememememe





I'm a lioness stalking big game I am.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 14, 2011)

We've got some pretty talented caption-writers here!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure, I may look all cute and cuddly...





...but out in da 'hood I have an image to maintain, so BACK OFF!


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 17, 2011)

Need more pictures


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't tell me to back off! I will mess you up!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a GREAT thread! I haven't laughed so hard in ages. Keep posting!  :thumbup:


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sh*t man...that lizard will eat me alive!!


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 17, 2011)

Best thread ever! Will contribute in a few minutes.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2011)

(Birds)




 



 



 





 



 


 



 




 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 


Sorry for beinig a photo whore here, but birds can look pissed off even if they're not.......... :blushing:​


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 17, 2011)

What a beautiful cat OB.


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 17, 2011)

Bish, make me a sammich!




Goblin! by honoryourlife, on Flickr

Photo Credit: My friend Michelle, who took this photograph of my late dog. Goblin. :} R.I.P little goobies, I miss you!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 17, 2011)

Talk to the hand mutt...


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR (Jan 17, 2011)

Am I not turtley enough, for the Turtle Club?




168910_10150383229935243_832885242_16807327_6692727_n by honoryourlife, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

K....love your double hummer


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 18, 2011)

Let me in, how about me? I wanna join the turtle club!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/realitycaptured/5333206496/


Bristol-1 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does it _look_ like I want to join the Turtle Club? Pfft.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate turtles so much....


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 19, 2011)

And not a single **** was given about turtles that day.




Not a Single F**k was given that day by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------

